# Zaluss's Mini Room



## Zaluss (Dec 10, 2009)

Equipment

AV123 Strata Mini's Rosewood
AV123 ELT525C Rosewood
Denon AVR-1802
Maverick Audio TubeMagic D1 Preamp/DAC
Yamaha DV-S5860 SACD Player
Belkin PureAV PF-60 Power Conditioner
Xbox 360 Pro 60GB
HTPC (Windows 7 Pro, Boxee)
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y168/Riddlinkidstoner/newpics2010.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y168/Riddlinkidstoner/newpics2015.jpg


----------

